

The Farther You Go, The Tougher It Gets  - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2012/05/farther-you-go-tougher-it-gets.html

======
jakejake
Being in my 5th year at a startup that has been kicking and clawing our way to
profitability, I can relate very much to this post. Thanks for sharing.

